# Generator Starting.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi.....Info. please. Our Charisma has an Electrics 2 package installed by the manfacturer. This includes, 240 watt solar, 2000 watt inverter, Dometic built in 2.4kw generator, 3, 145ah gel liesure batteries. All controlled via a inverter/charger box in the rear garage with remote control panel in the living part of then van. On the box in the garage there is a 3 position switch with "Inverter" "Charger" and "Off" positions clearly marked.
Problem: Trying to start the generator with that switch in the charger or inverter position is against an electrical load of some 1.4kw and it really struggles to get away. With the switch in the off position no problem almost zero load away she goes. This means a trip outside to the rear garage prior to generator start up. Our previous RV's seemed to have a built in delay, just press the button in the van, immediate generator start up, then the click of a relay after some 1 minute allowing load on the generator. 
OK leave the switch in the garage in the "off" position, but surely there will be no charging when the generator is running again a trip to the garage to do this. Finally when this switch in the "off" position does this mean no charging solar, or the vehicle engine ? Also got to add that the remote switching from the van internel control panel does'nt remove the generator load....Phew! some post......Crindle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which inverter/charger box and which switch (in terms of make/model)?

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

On our Domestic charger on the remote start you can turn down the amps on dial. 

It is suggested that you turn this down to the lowest setting to start the engine and when it is warm turn it up the the amps you require. 

Sounds like you may have a victron inverter charger. The switch only controls the inverter charger not the solar.

If you have not got the remote start then they can be purchased as an add on. The amp dial on mine also controls the input from the hook up so that if you are on low amp hook up you can turn it down and the power is put to the power points first and any spare to the charger.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, it sounds like it. I have a Victron Phoenix Multiplus but the control panel is in the lounge. I merely ensure the large electrical loads (space heating, space cooling, water heating, charging) are turned off or low when I fire up the genny. Can't you control the 1.4kW demand from the lounge/kitchen area?

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Did you know that the charger side of the victron can be turned down. I have just had mine done. I had the amp output dropped so I can get rid of one off the 2 batteries.

I wanted to reduce the van weight by 60kg. the local dealer plugged it into a lap top and re-programmed it. Cut the out put by 60 amps.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, just use free VEConfigure software utility and an RS232 interface. Likewise mine is capped at 50Amp, even though I bought a 70Amp max, largely because if you look at the spec the output tails off quite quickly with temperature.

Dave


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Generator Starting*

Hi Dave......sorry for that omission. Its a Mass Combi 12/2000-100 by Mastervolt. See pic. The black rocker switch is the item my posting refers to.....Crindle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So can you reduce/switch the 1.4kW demand from the lounge/kitchen?

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have had a look on the net and you can get a remote for your inverter charger so you can control it from the living area.

Andy


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Morning all and thanks......yep there is a remote control panel inside the van but switchig off the charger there does not get rid of the generator load, only the switch on the Combi box achieves that........crindle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Last time, maybe 3rd time lucky, can you control the 1.4kW load (what IS it?) from the lounge/kitchen area? We are only trying to help but you don't make it easy by ignoring diagnostic questions! 

If it is JUST charging, then that is 120A which means you ought to have a minimum battery bank capacity of 600Ah (you would seem to have just over half that). If true, then you need to have the remote switch. If not then reduce the maximum charge rate of your Mastervolt and see if the genny stalls this time.

Dave


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Generator Starting; A Revisit.*



DABurleigh said:


> Last time, maybe 3rd time lucky, can you control the 1.4kW load (what IS it?) from the lounge/kitchen area? We are only trying to help but you don't make it easy by ignoring diagnostic questions!
> Dave


Hi Dave with apologise's.....have operated the system several way's in the past few days, reaching the following conclusion which I would like to share: 
Normal running would appear to be with the switch on the Mass Combi (M/C) selected to "Inverter". There is a switch on the Inverter/charger control panel in the van which allows it to be switched on or off from there as required. Normally the switch would be off, only on for the TV or or any other ac appliance. See pic. (lower panel on the left). In this mode the liesure batteries receive charging from Solar, when available, or the vehicle engine if running.
If ac comes available from either mains hook up or the on board generator the M/C switches over automatically to the "Charger" position after an 8/10 secs delay, (whilst in this state the switch in the van has no effect), reverting back to the "Inverter" position when the ac supply ceases. Obviously there is no problem hooking up to mains but firing up the generator against the charger load after such a short delay causes the problem, after all you tend to need the generator to recharge low batteries compounded as the generator draws its starting current from the same source, resulting in maximum charge plus the charger cooling fan demand. IMO this is a weakness in the Mastervolt system and would welcome input from anyone out there with similar experiences, maybe we have got it wrong.
Solution: (1) Extend the switch over delay time referred to above to say 50 secs (currently looking into this). (2) Install seperate switch in the van to replicate the off position on the M/C. to be used prior to starting up the generator. (3) Switch off the M/C at the unit in the rear garage prior to generator starting which was the point of the original posting. Two journeys outside the van to manually switch over the M/C seems a backward step in a vehicle bristling with technology......your patience in this is very much appreciated......Crindle.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its different to our Charima. We have an internal switch to turn on the inverter. The inverter unit has a 3 way switch on- remote-off. Its set to remote. The Tec 29 generator fires up no problem with the charger connected and turned on. It works and so do all the sockets, aircon and the microwave.

You must have the abiliy to turn the inverter function of the Mastervolt unit off else it will be placing a constant drain on your batteries if it comes on automatically.

Call to Southdowns I guess ... unless its rtfm first?

c.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Clive......thanks for that. Our Concorde electrics slightly differ from yours in that our Mass Combi main switch positions read "On" "Off" & "Charger". We leave tomorrow for an extended UK tour which includes a visit to Southdowns, hopefully there is a Mastervolt whizzo there who can advise us further......Crindle.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Suggest you ring Julie Topley to make sure that the sparky will be there and available when you call.

Have a good one

Clive


----------

